# is it ok to cure this way?



## jungle (Mar 4, 2011)

What I've been doing is harvesting a plant, then hang it to dry, with fan, when it's still fresh and not real dry I put the weed in the freezer of my ice box. Is it going to cure ok this way. I take the weed out some times to give it some air but then put it back in. If I need to smoke some of it I'llm take it out  of freezer and dry it then smoke it....Is this an oki method. Thank you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2011)

it will never dry properly if you don't let it dry completely before you put it in the freezer. It's better the dry til the stems snap. then place in a jar and burp(exchanage air) 2 or 3 times a day til the smoked is cured or smoked up


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 5, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> What I've been doing is harvesting a plant, then hang it to dry, with fan, when it's still fresh and not real dry I put the weed in the freezer of my ice box. Is it going to cure ok this way. I take the weed out some times to give it some air but then put it back in. If I need to smoke some of it I'llm take it out  of freezer and dry it then smoke it....Is this an oki method. Thank you



I have heard freezing it is not a good idea


----------



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah i've been doing some searching and there seems to be diferent opinions. Personaly I've done this method for awhile now and things seem to go ok. But it always seems to be more potent after i dry it to smoke verses smoking it when wetter when it never has been completly dry. I think I'm going to start drying it until the stems snap. Then putting it in the freezer. I know my method i
ve been using doesn't ruin anything nesasarily because the weeds been good, but I'm going to do it the way you said and see what happens. Im think it might be better? And personaly I will know the difference. Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

oh...you will see the diffrance...only time I freeze my buds is the ones Im gonna make hash outta.Dry and cure your meds the correct way


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 5, 2011)

freezing it lowers THC. ive done the 3 tests. published results will be in our book

and its more potent when its drier because you are
getting more THC per toke vs. h2o.


----------



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

alright got it straight tks


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2011)

Putting hem in a freezer would probably stop any "curing" process,, IMO. There are chemical changes that take place during the curing, that I'm sure require moderate temp's.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2011)

only thing you put in the freezer is fresh trim for bubble making 

edit:
if it wasn't a grow forum that sentence could have a whole different meaning


----------



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

ok I have some trim in there, and I set my weed out last night in a cool room with a fan and today its dry so it dried out quickly. So from now on I'll dry it till the stems snap and put it in the freezer in sealed jars after that.  cool


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2011)

just set the jars in a cool dark place and burp the jars 2 or 3 times a day for for a month. Doing this will cure your buds and bring out the best taste.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> ok I have some trim in there, and I set my weed out last night in a cool room with a fan and today its dry so it dried out quickly. So from now on I'll dry it till the stems snap and put it in the freezer in sealed jars after that.  cool



Why are you putting it in the freezer?  Everything I have ever read tells me that this is not good for your bud.


----------



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

The reason is So it has a slower cure rate is the reason. Break it down slow, then dry it, and let it cure some more is basically what I was doing. For example if you have a compost pile it wont decompose much durring the winter. Then idea in my head was to have a slow cure before its dried thinking it would bring about a  milder taste. less harsh. Then once it's been in the freezer for awhile and then gets dried it will remain in jars and continue to cure.  But if it's not helping the weed or the potency ect ect I don't want to do it. Ive noticed some places on the internet and i might of gotten it a little mixed up with the dry ice thing....But over all I havent seen to much of as problem, but I do know it's not as potent when it never has dried yet. Bottom line my thinking was sklower breaking down of weed the better cured but it sounds like it needs to be dried right away then put in a dark cool place or like some they do keep it in thye freezer.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a thread about curing somewhere, it's great info. Slow curing is the goal, but you do this by hanging until stems nearly snap, then remove the buds from stem and jar them up. You need to burp the jar on occasion as outlined in the thread.


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## frankcos (Mar 6, 2011)

IMO drying it in front of the fan doesn't dry it properly either. Follow the link Hick posted and I guarantee you will see a noticeable difference.Good Luck


----------



## jungle (Mar 6, 2011)

ok i'm going to perfect my drying and curing skills. I did read most of the link from Hicks post like sugested. The link says to dry not till stems snaps this is bad.....  That it is a little to dry. But I'm getting a clearer picture of what not to do. Maybe my weed isn't to wet I usually hang it to dry 4 or 5 days. The out side of the bud is drier and can be crumbles off but the inside still clings as a bud to the stem because it's wetter. But I'm sure sometimes I put it in the freezer to wet thinking this was even better. This is usually about the point I been jaring it up for the freezer burping everyday. Burping less frequently as time goes. But if i'm going to put it in a cool dark place I'll follow guidelines so it doesnt mold and spoil. I don't know what book ogkushman has that he mentioned. ok I think i'm on the right path now. Don't freeze the wet stuff before it's at the proper curing point, better probly yet just stick it in a cool dark place when it's ready for it.  I'll go over the links tks everyone.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2011)

jungle i am working with a cannachemist to obtain THC potency information. Ive been told to shutup with results until the book is published. lol

But quote me on this...THC degrades after it has been exposed to freezing temperatures.


 happy curing!


----------



## jungle (Mar 8, 2011)

good luck with your book. It's interesting what people are doing.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't put mj that you plan to smoke/vape in the freezer, period. Freezing makes the trichs, (that hold the thc), fall off and you loose that from your smoke/vape.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a medical user and have a couple of bale top jars I keep in the freezer. The only issue is to handle it delicately when it is frozen, it will break apart easily and you will lose tricomes . I normally clean the jar between uses with 190 proof Neutral Grain Spirits (brand names like Everclear or Clear Springs) which I then use for making tinctures.

You are entirely correct that the three great enemies of organic materials are heat, light and oxygen. Vacuum sealing is not practical for cannabis so the next best is an air tight container to limit air contact as much as possible and keep it in a cool, dark place. The freezer works especially well if you will have it around longer than three months.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

ronnie, freezing a bud will lower the total THC instantly. i have physically tested this. trust me when i say to put itin a dark cool closet.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

:ciao:  OG. 

Do you know what the ideal temp is for them to be stored? Just curious as temps here can get pretty high during summer months and would like to store through summer so i dont need to grow in the heat.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

that is definately something we are working on at this time! 

i personally store in mason jars on my floor of my room, temps steady at 72 year round. 


but, i am not positive on the exact temp or humidity, YET. And i stress "yet".

Its looking like between 55 and 75 drgrees F and 40-75% humidity is showing real good results...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

Good stuff OG, Better save me a copy of that book your working on hehe.


----------



## jungle (Mar 11, 2011)

OGKushman. Do you have a grow journal or link to your og kush #18 ?


----------



## niteshft (Mar 11, 2011)

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> Vacuum sealing is not practical for cannabis


 
I have an attachment to my food sealer that fits on mason jars. Best thing I have invested in for storage. Sucking the air out will remove most of the oxygen from the jar and slow the deteriation of thc.


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 12, 2011)

niteshft whats the make/model of your food sealer?   im kind of in the market and that sounds like a nice feature!   thanks


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> only thing you put in the freezer is fresh trim for bubble making
> 
> edit:
> if it wasn't a grow forum that sentence could have a whole different meaning


:rofl::goodposting:
Freezing will rupture the trichromes, so this is not a good idea for even short term storage... Trimmings should not be frozen long either, just long enough to lower the temperature of the resins so that they solidify... 20-30 minutes max!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just going to ask about freezing trim...seems if bad for bud, bad for all.


----------



## gchristo (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> ronnie, freezing a bud will lower the total THC instantly. i have physically tested this. trust me when i say to put itin a dark cool closet.


 
OGK,  
Does the actual quality of the THC degrade?, or is it the quantity of THC left on the leaves?  If the actual quality declines, then most of the hash makers out there are degrading their bubble due to freezing of trim.    So, should we store our trim in a 'wine celler' type environment?



Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

:yeahthat:

Its quality that is reduced not quantity. We are not losing mass in the short time between weighing and injection.


----------



## johnstreet (Mar 16, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> just set the jars in a cool dark place and burp the jars 2 or 3 times a day for for a month. Doing this will cure your buds and bring out the best  your taste.


 
Oh Ozzy it's you , now I know you just snort your buds but what should I do.

I'm just laerning to grow so , I put my plants in to flower on the 6th of march and expect to wait 8 weeks? and then harvest the buds.

So I put the buds in a jar and air them two or three times a day for a month and thats all? I'm not sure I can air them three times a day.

I once put some buds in a bag and aired them once a day for a few weeks until I smoked it and it was as almost as good as the weed I was buying.

But I want a quick way to cure or dry while retaining thc and flavour.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2011)

johnstreet said:
			
		

> But I want a quick way to cure or dry while retaining thc and flavour.


Not likely. Buds need a slow dry and cure to be most potent and tastey


----------



## jungle (Mar 25, 2011)

I just placed a super lemon haze in it's jars. I can already tell the difference of keeping the jars in a cool dark place instead of the freezer.

Some blueberry skunk I wasn't real fond of I tried last night after it's been out and it was alot more like the discription given of the weed. Real nice fairly strong relaxing high and mello clear head high....Being a sativa person mostly I did really enjoy the indica buzz....

I'm hanging these last 5 plants  in cool dark room (slh harvested today) with the cieling fan reversed so it draws the air up and there was nice air  circulation and the super lemon haze was sticky and nice. I've been reading where it's not good to have air blowing directly on the drying plants. The taste and smell of the slh is tops if you like lemon imo. 

I still have room for improvement but already noticing a difference. I don't think I was putting my stuff in jars to early before being to wet,  but now scince it's going in a cool dark place instead of the freezer, I'll let them dry a little longer, just enough to cure right hopefully....seeing the difference already in the blueberry.


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2011)

There's a learning curve jungle. Time isn't so much a factor as learning to "read" the products dryness, readiness for the next step. Different environmental; conditions as well as density, size, amount of product, may dictate some "tweaking" evvery crop.   I've never owned a hygrometer to monitor the rh during the curing process. So I can't cosign or dispute the numbers quoted in the sticky. Though they "sound" pretty close to what I would guess/estimate 'spot on'..


----------



## jungle (Mar 25, 2011)

I read about the hygrometer and what it does and maybe I will get one someday.

Does anyone know the thread where the person who droped his grow lights on his plants whether the plants would turn out good? I have a new camara, and I want to put a picture of my injured plant and how it came out. I looked and looked and havent been able to find the post. Thanks


----------



## my my (Mar 25, 2011)

Jungle, it is in the Auto flower section!

My My


----------



## niteshft (Mar 25, 2011)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> niteshft whats the make/model of your food sealer? im kind of in the market and that sounds like a nice feature! thanks


 
Foodsaver, Model "Compact II"


----------



## jungle (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks my my I found it tks.

And now heres what all the Hooplas been about.


----------



## my my (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool Jungle!
MMMMM BUDZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! :hubba:


----------



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

There are many ways of curing, I normally prefer Air curing  as there will not be any smell, i am getting the real aroma...
How does it smell once you cure in freezer...
Share your experience...






:holysheep:


----------



## jungle (Apr 13, 2011)

Gartner, I'll try to explain my experience and thoughts about it. Three things come to mind...1  trichs falling off...2 not drying plant enough before putting it in jars....3 smell.and potency.......I've had two grows where I used the freezer after the plants were dried. The first one was the best in my oppinion. Maybe I liked the strains better, but the colas were from 12 to 14 inches long, real nice. I froze those after drying. And i believe they were dried enough to go into the freezer with out the weed being to wet. But the thing is when i get the weed out of the freezer and smoke it, that weed never had dried completly. Therefore i believe it is the weaker if it never has dried completly. Once it does dry even if it's been 1 day and i smoke it then it seems stronger than the wetter never dried weed.

They say the trichs fall off, if it goes into the freezer. And that doesn't sound good. 

With the freezer method many times I never smoked weed that was dry for to long of period. Therefore I think I am missing out on some of the maturity of the cure. So now I make sure the weed is dry enough to put in jars, store it in a cool dark place, it will be dry and for longer periods of time, and there fore more potent. Even though the freezer method was not a tragedy by any means people have enjoyed the weed and get very high off it...I know theres better weed. I actually have a friend that has told me he likes the weed when it's a little damp from the freezer better, so it can be a personal thing too i guess...

This last grow after I took the weed out of the freezer, and dried it some more because people said so I then placed it back in the jars, and continued cureing in a cool dark place instead of the freezer.  I feel like the method where the weed is dried and kept in cool dark place brings out the smell and taste, where as the smell and taste is weaker when a bit wet and fresh out of the freezer and never been dried..completly.... 

So dry cure out of the freezer seems better than the slow cure in freezer where the weed has never really dried yet......question remains.......lets say you cure in freezer for one year...take out.....dry....smoke one month later....what will it be like verses.....plants that are dried then placed in jars, and stored same amount of time.in cool dark place...which would be better? I don't know but if the trichs fall off i'd say the freezer isnt as good....question again tho is, how significant is the loss of trichs verses a frozen slow cure? And then what happens when its out of the freezer then dried and kept in jars cool dark place for awhile whats it smoke like? I'm done .   I read about the air dry it sounds like fun...(ed rosenthal sticky) and at the bottom of the sticky it says some people put there leaves ect in the freezer increasing potnency......and I've read from other searches, it was an accepted practise of putting weed in the freezer for keeping, but scientificaly it sounds like its t not the best...


----------

